# Largest speaker wire size needed for 500w RMS?



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I have some 10awg kicker wire that was about $30

The 12 awg is around $20

Do I need 10awg for 500w?


----------



## Ancillery (Feb 9, 2011)

It all really depends on the distance your running the wire. If its really short you could probably get away with the 12g but your probably better off with the 10g, esp if its kicker


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Basic Car Audio Electronics


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

azngotskills said:


> Basic Car Audio Electronics


what I'm really looking for are comments from people who have been in my place and can just give me a straight answer so I don't have to waste countless hours trying to find one piece of info...

Isn't that what this forum is for?

And it's about 2-3 feet for the 500w rms

Although right now I have 2x 250w hooked up from different subs in a different box


----------



## Ancillery (Feb 9, 2011)

Straight answer? The largest size you can cram in the amp/sub terminals


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

It actually depends a lot more on the current than it does on the power. If 500w @ 8 ohms then you could use 16 gauge wire. If 500w @ 0.5 ohms then you'll want 10 gauge. Otherwise, 12 gauge is a good standard wire size for subwoofers.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

96jimmyslt said:


> what I'm really looking for are comments from people who have been in my place and can just give me a straight answer so I don't have to waste countless hours trying to find one piece of info...
> 
> Isn't that what this forum is for?
> 
> ...


It is a known electrical property. If you go to that site on iirc page #16 the Wire page there is a calculator that will tell you exactly what size wire you need for X foot and X watts. Its science, no guessing, its the first calculator you scroll too. It says 500rms at 4' at 2 ohms needs 12ga. Larger would be for looks, up to you.


----------



## steffanan (Dec 9, 2010)

96jimmyslt said:


> what I'm really looking for are comments from people who have been in my place and can just give me a straight answer so I don't have to waste countless hours trying to find one piece of info...
> 
> Isn't that what this forum is for?
> 
> ...


yeah what the heck man! he was helping you big time. if you cant take 30 seconds to look at a little graph, and find out what you need, dont be mad at people cause they dont spoon feed the answers to you. there are a lot of variables that change the answer such as wire length, and if its real true 12 or 10 gauge wire. nobody is going to help you if you are a jerk


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Ancillery said:


> BestBuy sales clerk answer? The largest size you can cram in the amp/sub terminals


FIXED



If that was the case, my tweets would be fed by 10ga. cable:laugh:


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I wasn't trying to be a jerk.

But I thought this forum was for people who were to lazy to look themselves...

I tried going to that site and it looked like too much to read through...

:|


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

ha..


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

steffanan said:


> yeah what the heck man! he was helping you big time. if you cant take 30 seconds to look at a little graph, and find out what you need, dont be mad at people cause they dont spoon feed the answers to you. there are a lot of variables that change the answer such as wire length, and if its real true 12 or 10 gauge wire. nobody is going to help you if you are a jerk


Ahh, the old proverb similar to the "teach a man to fish" one comes to mind. Give a man fire and he'll be warm until the flame dies out. Set that man on fire and he'll be warm for the rest of his life!:laugh:


----------



## nicholasarmwood (Dec 29, 2010)

Go with the ten gauge. You can't lose.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

96jimmyslt said:


> I have some 10awg kicker wire that was about $30
> 
> The 12 awg is around $20
> 
> Do I need 10awg for 500w?


If you all ready have the wire what is the problem? Just hook up the biggest wire that will fit the connectors. 





96jimmyslt said:


> what I'm really looking for are comments from people who have been in my place and can just give me a straight answer so I don't have to waste countless hours trying to find one piece of info...
> 
> Isn't that what this forum is for?


No it is not. This forum is not to be spoon fed. It is about learning and research. Use the search function. Learn. If you are not sure on something, ask for clarification. 

You want to be easy and lazy, expect back lash and to be told to go some where else.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I have always used 12 gauge and think its good enough. Although if I already had 10 gauge and it physically fits in the terminals, I would use that.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you need 10 gauge? No, but seeing as you have it why not use it? i personally thing 14 would be big enough but thats just me I suppose


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Crap, now I have to check and see what is in my car on my 500rms amp lol.


----------



## Ancillery (Feb 9, 2011)

amitaF said:


> FIXED
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case, my tweets would be fed by 10ga. cable:laugh:



Ahh yes lol but notice I said sub.  10g to tweets would be awesome though


----------



## Fight (Feb 17, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> Ahh, the old proverb similar to the "teach a man to fish" one comes to mind. Give a man fire and he'll be warm until the flame dies out. Set that man on fire and he'll be warm for the rest of his life!:laugh:


Never heard that version before. It's great.


----------



## karls (Feb 26, 2011)

azngotskills , thank you very much for the link to Basic Car Audio Electronics, I found the page on fuses most enlightening, you may have saved my new car from a short - or worse.....

Karl


----------

